# Canon Pixma IP4200, Turboprint and Cups

## apalos

Hello there,

I have a Canon Pixma IP4200 on a printserver (Belkin F1UP0001) and try to run it. So I installed Cups following http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml and while Foomatic has no supporting drivers for canon printers I do https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-430913-highlight-pixma.html. The printer do nothing.

So I try to install Turboprint following their manual. Everything is perfect, but after xtpsetup and trying to print a test, the printer do still nothing. I get this error:

lp: unable to print file: server-error-service-unavailable

But the Cups-server is running. http://localhost:631 is running in the browser.

I am looking in the Turboprint-manual for the error, but it only says:

"A spool system system is required by TurboPrint. Normally the CUPS printing system is used, in some cases also the older LPR(ng) spooler. Please make sure that one of these packages is installed on your Linux system."

What is wrong?

Here is my /etc/cups/cupsd.conf:

```

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/docs

LogLevel info

User lp

Group lp

Port 631

BrowseAddress @IF(eth0)

SystemGroup lp

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 192.168.178.*

</Location>

<Location /admin>

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 192.168.178.*

</Location>

```

----------

## baaann

Not sure about your turboprint problem, but this link may be useful

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-448354-highlight-.html

----------

## apalos

I'm trying to emerge bjfilter described in the link postet by baaann. but since now, without success. Error:

```
zicke apalos # emerge bjfilter -p

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "bjfilter" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-print/bjfilter-2.50 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

although I have put net-print in /etc/portage/package.unmask AND /etc/portage/package.keywords. I am trying furthermore. Anyhow, Is there anyone with an idea for getting turboprint run? I actually am willing to pay for it.

----------

## baaann

Have you put ~arch(~x86 or ~amd64) against net-print/bjfilter in /etc/portage/package.keywords

Your entry should look like either of the following

net-print/bjfilter ~x86

or

net-print/bjfilter ~amd64

depending on your architecture. I think only these architectures are supported currently

I would post on the other thread to check if these drivers are suitable for your model(Ah, I see you have done  :Smile:  ). I have looked at the canon.jp site and there are some linux drivers just released for the ip4200, so I would expect the ebuild to need modifying to accomodate these

http://64.233.179.104/translate_c?hl=en&u=http://cweb.canon.jp/drv-upd/bj/other.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dip4200%2Blinux%2Bdriver%2Bsite:canon.jp%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26sa%3DG%26as_qdr%3Dall

Barrie

----------

## apalos

[EDIT] OK I think I post my error in the other thread so we can end here. It is not very reasonable to discuss this problem in two topics. thanks

----------

